# Another 'how do you open it' thread.



## IKE (Apr 6, 2017)

I've got a Gateway SX2803-25E desktop tower and I'd like to open it and give it a blowing out.....I've looked for buttons, latches, screws etc and tried using Google for instructions on how to open it with no luck.

Anyone know how to get into it ?.

I thought I had a can of compressed air but after looking around apparently I don't so I guess I'll have to go buy a can.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 6, 2017)

Not sure if this will help, Ike, but eHow has this short article ...

How To Open A Gateway Desktop

I believe you have the newer style midtower? The E series? 

From the article ...



> [h=2]E-Series Midtower Case[/h]
> 
> Turn off the computer and unplug the power cord.
> 
> ...


----------



## IKE (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks Phil.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2017)

Watch the beginning of this video if this is your tower..
.


----------



## kburra (Apr 7, 2017)

Be good if posted a couple of pics of the tower back and side,so many models would only be guessing?


----------

